# Alternative to Mac Mini



## billbartuska

Have a look at the Intel NUC


----------



## LuckySe7ens

look in to habey cases


----------



## mr soft

also have a look at the Qubz



http://www.ebay.com/itm/390372393750


----------



## DougieFresh

This is pretty close size-wise and like a Mac mini has a motherboard with an Intel mobile chip:
i3-3217U barebones

There's also the Intel i3 NUC.


----------



## pharcycle

I quite like these mini ITX cases http://www.quietpc.com/st-f1c-evo


----------



## Droogie

Antec ISK 110 Vesa: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129185


----------



## noahmateen1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DougieFresh*
> 
> This is pretty close size-wise and like a Mac mini has a motherboard with an Intel mobile chip:
> i3-3217U barebones
> 
> There's also the Intel i3 NUC.


Those look nice, but $400 + the rest of the parts. I could get the Mac Mini for about that cost and IMO it looks nicer and would play well with my external Mac formatted HDD's without having to download 3rd party software.

Really I want a PC alternative at a cost of up to $350-$400 max, otherwise I would go with the Mac Mini.


----------



## herkalurk

I'm looking at the zotac zbox as an upgrade to my current htpc

www.amazon.com/Zotac-i3-3120M-2-5GHz-Barebone-ZBOX-ID83-U/dp/B00BBDKVSG/


----------



## DougieFresh

Do you need an optical drive?


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> I'm looking at the zotac zbox as an upgrade to my current htpc
> 
> www.amazon.com/Zotac-i3-3120M-2-5GHz-Barebone-ZBOX-ID83-U/dp/B00BBDKVSG/


For the price this looks like it's the best and fills almost all of the OP's needs. (It doesn't have 4x USB 3.0 but only 2x) but it also has 4x USB 2.0.

If the OP wants to build one, the Streacom F1C EVO looks like it is the best quality case out of them all. The EcoSmartPc looks alright too but pricey when the Zotac is better..


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herkalurk*
> 
> I'm looking at the zotac zbox as an upgrade to my current htpc
> 
> www.amazon.com/Zotac-i3-3120M-2-5GHz-Barebone-ZBOX-ID83-U/dp/B00BBDKVSG/


For the price this looks like it's the best and fills almost all of the OP's needs. (It doesn't have 4x USB 3.0 but only 2x) but it also has 4x USB 2.0.

If the OP wants to build one, the Streacom F1C EVO looks like it is the best quality case out of them all. The EcoSmartPc looks alright too but pricey when the Zotac is better..


----------



## DougieFresh

I wonder though if i3 is even necessary with the OP's needs. A Celeron mobile 847 based system can handle all that stuff, at least in my testing it did. I'd give a look at the Lenovo Q190 (often on sale for $249 so room in the budget to replace the HDD with SSD) or if you're going to DIY, ASUS makes a C847 motherboard that has 2xUSB2 + 2 USB3 on the back, though the fan is noisier than the comparable Gigabyte model (which is sitting right next to me right now).


----------



## herkalurk

I'm seriously considering an upgrade because my current M-ITX board/cpu/gpu combo struggles on even some 720P. It's a 1.6 ghz dual core though, not the i-3 dual core with hyperthreading. He did say he wanted 1080P so that's why I put it out there.


----------



## noahmateen1234

No do not need an optical drive.


----------



## gsa700

I looked at doing something similar in the past. I think you will be much happier if you just save a little bit and get the Mini.

By the time you get all the parts and an OS etc you will be near the Mini's price anyhow.

Plus with the little Apple remote, the mini is a dream to use.


----------

